# Who is the greatest player ever?



## EAZY-E (Dec 27, 2006)

Its a hard choice. And should rase debate.


----------



## tau air caste (Mar 5, 2007)

I vote none of the above.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I voted for Me! :wink: 
Just out of Interest Edwin, given your almighty 40k skills have you actually managed to win anything yet to even consider such a title?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Justin Timberlake?

Britney Spears, Janet Jackson, Cameron Diaz - who's next?


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 22, 2006)

Me obviously, i just choose to let people win occasionaly to have some fun :lol:


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

I choose spam. You could thinly slice this thread, fry it, cover it in ketchup and make a sandwich of dubious nutritional value.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fallen Angel said:


> Me obviously, i just choose to let people win occasionaly to have some fun :lol:


What happened to my fun!!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I abstain from commenting in this thread.

Oops.


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I have never lost...*ever*


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Hudge said:


> Well I have never lost...*ever*



>> But 1 from 1 does' nae count mate.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

anathema said:


> I choose spam. You could thinly slice this thread, fry it, cover it in ketchup and make a sandwich of dubious nutritional value.


Now that is funny right there.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

No one is, everyone has various degrees of skill in this game, not one person can be the greatest, even a 100year veteran can be defeated by the simplest noob


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> No one is, everyone has various degrees of skill in this game, not one person can be the greatest, even a 100year veteran can be defeated by the simplest noob


Nice theory, but not even close to true. 40k Is a game of skill. FOr a start there isn't a single vet of 100 years to try this theory out on. the statements dont really make sense. Everyone has various degrees of skill. Yeah sure, so why would the simplest newb be able to beat the 100year vet? if the 100year vet is the most skillful?


----------



## EAZY-E (Dec 27, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Am I the only one itching to hit the delete button on this waste of a post?


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

Without doubt, I am the greatest player ever. I am Gods gift to warhammer.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I would say me, but something tells me that if there is a god he
would come out of retirement and go all sodom and gomorrah
on my ass :wink:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Easy: Simon Ording aka Kaiser Cheese. If you've played him you'll know how scarily good he is a 40k.


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope, I am without doubt the best. 

By the way Edwin, you spelt "author" incorrectly...as well as your name...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Please wraith or someone delete it or lock it or something haha before the randomness starts... well gets worse! :lol:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually Chuck Norris is the Greatest gamer ever, no substitute.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Skuzzlebumm wrote:



> Easy: Simon Ording aka Kaiser Cheese. If you've played him you'll know how scarily good he is a 40k


From what I have heard you are probably right Skuzzlebumm.

That aside I think Wraithlord is right about this thread.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys this doesn't HAVE to be a random discussion that degenerates into flaming. 
Simon Ording aka Kaiser Cheese was a sensible answer, and an opinion ive actually seen before, so we could go down that route. 
Now personally i'd like to play the guy myself before i start giving him the reach around, but i'm guessing he's pretty good, wether he's better than me has yet to be decided 
Or we could go slightly more philosopical and say the best 4ok player is the one who has fun. Even when the dice roll badly and even when they lose.


----------

